# systemd and denyhosts - ssh.log

## musv

Hi there.

After switching to systemd denyhosts stopped working. The reason:

```
SECURE_LOG = /var/log/messages
```

systemd doesn't fill that file anymore. And denyhosts uses the log file to put the attacking servers into /etc/hosts.deny. The systemd logs are binary trash in /var/log/journal/$strangeID/system.journal.

Is there a chance to get systemd and denyhosts working together? How do the other distributions handle that?

----------

## ulenrich

You can use any of the usual old syslog software to get the old log files available.

Perhaps you could even direct journald  to directly put some text files there ...

----------

## musv

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> You can use any of the usual old syslog software to get the old log files available.

 

Yes, I found some "solutions", where I can start syslog-ng and connect it to the systemd-journal socket. But that's not my goal. I don't want to have 2 log daemons running.

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Perhaps you could even direct journald  to directly put some text files there ...

 

That's the idea. Only the approach to realize that is missing.

----------

## ulenrich

 *Quote:*   

>  *ulenrich wrote:*   Perhaps you could even direct journald  to directly put some text files there ... 
> 
> That's the idea. Only the approach to realize that is missing.

 

Well, as an old user you should intuitively know the place to look at:

/etc/systemd/journald.conf

"man journald.conf" says:

SEE ALSO systemd-journald.service journalctl systemd.journal-fields

If you want specials with systemd there are many man pages ...

(Only if you just want to run the usual there is no need to read anything)

Or, if you pretty well know the traditional tools, why not "Storage=volatile"

and syslog-ng ?

----------

